# Hypothecation



## Petros5

Hypothecation to describe local taxes for specific purposes


----------



## Αλέξανδρος

I can't see a question... is there one?
If you want the word in Greek, it's Υποθήκη.


----------



## velisarius

Maybe you can say "επιβολή φόρου για συγκεκριμένο σκοπό". What do native speakers think?


----------



## Petros5

Υποθήκη seems to be literally "mortgage". Hypothecation is about making a direct connection between taxes and services ie not to pay off banks and speculators.


----------



## Petros5

επιβολή seems to imply imposition. The idea behind hypothecation is a new settlement between government and people whereby taxes are directly linked to services. This must be negotiated not imposed.


----------



## Αλέξανδρος

Yποθήκευση then.
As in "υποθήκευση φορολογικών εσόδων".

A mortgage (υποθήκη) is also a form of hypothecation...


----------



## Petros5

Your efforts are appreciated. The sentence I want to translate into Greek is this
"Hypothecation is a long word to describe persuading tax-payers to pay extra local taxes for specific ear-marked purposes"


----------



## Andrious

Well, your sentence seems weird to me... I knew that _Hypothecation_ means just _υποθήκευση_ and that is used when someone hypothecates his house or his shop. I think you´ll have to say it with other words cause I can´t think of a word that fits your expectations (maybe a compound, perhaps). The only thing that comes to my mind is "_ανταποδοτικό τέλος_ (or _ανταποδοτικός φόρος_)", which are taxes that go for a specific kind of social purpose. For example, the Greeks pay a few euros in a bill to have public television. Perhaps then you could use _ανταποδοτικότητα_ in your example.


----------



## Petros5

That's sounds very promising


----------

